# démarrer sous Os 9 un iMac G4



## quequoi (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour !

Je viens juste de m'acheter un iMac G4 800 MHz 17', car j'avais compris que c'était la meilleure machine à pouvoir encore démarrer sous Mac Os 9.
Mais au moment de faire l'installation, alors qu'il a bien démarré avec le CD d'installation (celui de mon vieux iBook 600 qui est foutu car, manque de bol, les CD originaux du G4 ne m'ont pas été envoyés), il m'indique :

"Ce logiciel ne peut être lancé sur votre ordinateur"

Je trouve cela un peu étrange, et cela me rappelle une précédente expérience avec mon précédent achat, un iMac G3 450 DV+, que j'avais reçu avec le système 9.0.4 installé dessus. Après avoir formaté, mis à jour le firmware, et installé Panther, il m'avait fait la même réponse pour 9.0.4.(NB : je tentais sur une partition séparée, bien sûr !) Par contre, pas de problème pour 9.2.2, qui marche toujours bien.

Je me pose donc deux questions :

- est-ce qu'il n'y a pas quelque mise à jour qui a rendu mon G4 incompatible avec 9 alors qu'il l'était à l'origine ? Dans ce cas, peut-on revenir en arrière ?
- peut-être qu'en fait, c'est un modèle d'après janvier 2003 ? Dans ce cas, j'ai vu *sur cet article *une bidouille possible pour faire démarrer quand même un modèle légèrement plus récent. Mais je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver les informations signalées

Que me conseillez-vous ?

revendre l'iMac, et être plus exigeant sur le prochain achat ? 
D'autre part, est-ce que Tiger vaut la peine sur ce genre de machine, ou vaut-il mieux rester sous Panther ?

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses à toutes ces questions du dimanche matin !


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2008)

IL faut que tu redemandes les CD livrés avec cet iMac (un Mac sans ses cd d'origine n'est pas complet!... tu risques d'être embêté si tu as besoin de faire un AppleHardwareTest ou pour réinstaller les logiciels.... de plus tu n'es pas en règle par rapport aux licenses des logiciels et de MacOS), 
ou trouver une version "commerce" de MacOS 9.2.2 car le CD d'installation de ton iBook comporte un test interdisant de l'utiliser sur un autre modèle de Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

quequoi, jette un &#339;il à tes MP


----------



## quequoi (18 Mai 2008)

Merci pour les réponses !
je livre ci-dessous les quelques éclaircissements que j'ai trouvés ici ou là :

- au sujet de mon iMac G3 :

La version 9 à part que j'ai est bien une 9.0.4, donc l'explication du site d'Apple est la bonne :
le plus souvent, un ordi n'accepte pas la version vendue à part du système avec lequel il a été vendu (voir la note 3 sur cette page ).
Je confirme le fait, je viens de le faire démarrer avec la sauvegarde que j'avais faite par prudence avant de le formater, il marche bien sous 9.0.4  mais avec la version qui était installée dessus, uniquement. Comme cette fois-ci, je n'avais eu pas les CD d'origine avec, une habitude assez répandue, apparemment et à laquelle je ferai gaffe la prochaine fois !
Par contre, il a très bien accepté le CD de la 9.2.1 fourni avec mon défunt iBook, il n'y avait pas d'empêchement.

- au sujet de mon iMac G4 :

Mon CD est une 9.2.1, ce que je n'avais pas vu, et le G4 réclame la 9.2.2 minimum, CQFD.

Au passage, quelqu'un connaîtrait-il l'existence de la 9.4.4 que j'ai vue citée quelque part dans mes recherches, je ne retrouve plus où ? De quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Au passage, quelqu'un connaîtrait-il l'existence de la 9.4.4 que j'ai vue citée quelque part dans mes recherches, je ne retrouve plus où ? De quoi s'agit-il ?



Pas de Mac OS 9.4.4, par contre, ça pourrait être une version de Mac OS Rom dans un système 9.1, 9.2 ou 9.2.1 (version 9.5.1 en 9.2.2)!


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Je reviens un peu donner des nouvelles, après les essais de ce début de week-end

J'ai pu me procurer les disques originaux d'un mac similaire, et, première déception, on ne peut pas installer Mac Os 9.2.2 sur une partition séparée, on est obligé de l'installer sur la même partition que X. Et d'ailleurs, l'installeur de Mac Os 9 ne tourne que sous X ! Car en fait, ce ne sont pas des disques "d'installation", mais des disques de restauration

Donc, pas possible de démarrer en utilisant la touche Option, on ne peut que passer par un choix de redémarrage dans les préférences système mais bon, c'est déjà ça !

Mais là où j'ai un souci, c'est que :
- bien que Classic tourne sans problème
- que le dossier système 9.2.2 soit bien présent dans les préf. système, ce qui valide le fait que mon G4 puisse démarrer avec (d'après l'aide Mac Os X),
eh bien, au redémarrage, j'ai une image de disquette avec un point d'interrogation. La toute première fois, j'avais bien eu la petite icône du mac, mais ça n'avait pas été plus loin. J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, mais rien n'y a fait.

je me demande si je ne devrais pas tenter de me procurer un disque d'installation 9.2.2 un tout petit peu plus ancien et qui marche de lui-même.

à moins que quelqu'un ait la solution à mon problème ?

Bonne soirée, euh, nuit, peut-être ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

Vérifie la présence d'un fichier "Mac OS Rom" dans le dossier système 9.


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'en ai un, de 3.2 Mo, de juillet 2002. Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il n'a pas d'icône spéciale, seulement celle d'un document ordinaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai un, de 3.2 Mo, de juillet 2002. Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il n'a pas d'icône spéciale, seulement celle d'un document ordinaire.



Si tu le vois sous OS X, c'est normal. Bon, c'est étrange, ce que tu me dis, j'ai exactement la même version que toi, et ce dossier système fonctionne en "natif" sur mon WallStreet  

Bon, je viens de vérifier sur mon iBook (le seul Mac que j'ai qui ne démarre pas sous OS 9), effectivement, son dossier "classic" n'apparaît pas dans la liste des systèmes de "Préférences système -> Démarrage", donc, si tu le vois, ça doit être que ton iMac démarre effectivement en OS 9 natif    

Jettes le "Dossier Système" à la poubelle et réinstalle le, teste le en tant qu'environnement "Classic", puis essaie de démarrer dessus (lorsque j'ai eu mon iMac G4, début 2003, j'ai fonctionné six mois exclusivement sous OS 9, avant de passer à OS X, donc je suis sûr que le système 9.2.2 de ce disque est bootable).


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> lorsque j'ai eu mon iMac G4, début 2003, j'ai fonctionné six mois exclusivement sous OS 9, avant de passer à OS X, donc je suis sûr que le système 9.2.2 de ce disque est bootable).



Aucun des CD 9 que j'aie n'est bootable, je ne vois alors que deux explications :

- soit le CD est programmé pour ne pas démarrer si X est déjà installé (un peu scabreux : comment ça serait possible ?)
- soit il existe un CD 9.2.2 intitulé "installation du logiciel", que je n'ai pas.

amis lecteurs, qui possédez un iMac G4 de cette sorte (avant février 2003, c.à.d. n° de série avant xx303xxxxxx), pourriez-vous me dire si votre jeu de CD d'origne comporte un cd "installation" de Mac Os 9 ?

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> amis lecteurs, qui possédez un iMac G4 de cette sorte (avant février 2003, c.à.d. n° de série avant xx303xxxxxx), pourriez-vous me dire si votre jeu de CD d'origne comporte un cd "installation" de Mac Os 9 ?
> 
> Merci !



Tu as le jeu de CD complet de CD de cette machine, si OS 9 démarre l'ordi en natif, il faut l'installer depuis OS X, le CD OS 9 n'est pas bootable.


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il faut l'installer depuis OS X, le CD OS 9 n'est pas bootable.



On est parfaitement d'accord sur ce point.

J'ai fait la réinstallation du système 9 après avoir mis à la corbeille l'ancien, et tout est toujours pareil.

C'est bien étrange, car après avoir sélectionné 9 dans les préférences système de démarrage, si je tente un redémarrage en appuyant la touche option, j'ai bien les deux systèmes proposés : 9 (avec l'icône carrée), et X (avec l'icône ronde "X"). Si je sélectionne 9, j'ai la disquette avec un point d'interrogation qui s'affiche. Et pourtant, Classic fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Pascal, est ce que ton iMac G4 possédait 9 + X sur la même partition quand tu l'as acheté ?

Sinon, il me reste la solution de réinitialiser le disque dur, et de tout réinstaller comme s'il était neuf mais c'est déjà un peu ce que j'ai fait, sur une partition vierge (sur une autre, il y avait Panther). Je ne pense pas que la présence d'un autre système sur une autre partition puisse gêner, tout de même ? :-S


----------



## katelijn (24 Mai 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> On est parfaitement d'accord sur ce point.
> 
> Pascal, est ce que ton iMac G4 possédait 9 + X sur la même partition quand tu l'as acheté ?



Oui, sur le mien les deux installé sur la même partition (septembre 2002)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Oui, sur le mien les deux installé sur la même partition (septembre 2002)



Pareil pour moi, et même avec des disques partitionnés ou des disques multiples, comme actuellement,  j'ai toujours installé Mac OS 9 sur le même volume (partition ou disque) qu'OS X ! J'ai eu le mien en février 2003, mais c'était le modèle d'avant (je développais sous Omnis à l'époque, et Omnis 7 ne tournait ni sous X, ni sous Classic, il me fallait donc obligatoirement une machine qui démarre sous OS 9).

EDIT : Ah, je viens de voir un truc : le 15" peut se contenter de Mac OS Rom 9.0.1, alors que le 17, lui à besoin au minimum de Mac OS Rom 9.5.1. Vérifie ta version de Mac OS Rom !


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Oui, sur le mien les deux installés sur la même partition (septembre 2002)



Merci pour la réponse ! Et tu pouvais démarrer sous 9 avec la touche Option ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

quequoi a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse ! Et tu pouvais démarrer sous 9 avec la touche Option ?



Non, on ne peut pas dans cette config, pour pouvoir faire ça, il faut mettre chaque système sur un volume différent. En effet, le Firmware ne montre pas les systèmes, mais les volumes en contenant, et en cas de systèmes multiples, seul le plus récent (niveau version, pas date d'install) est montré !


----------



## katelijn (24 Mai 2008)

Ouhla! Honnêtement, je ne me souviens plus.  
A l'époque je n'utilisais que Classic, tellement Puma plantait. Après je l'ai viré quand j'ai mis Panther dessus.

Bon, je n'y connaît rien mais je viens de retrouver ceci dans les fichiers, peut-être que ça peut aider:

 "Classic Update Log.txt
Wed Mar 10, 2004 17:21:47 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"
"Extensions/AppleScript" was updated from version FU2-1.6 to FU1-1.8.3
"Extensions/CarbonLib" was updated from version FU1-1.5 to 1.6.1
"Classic" was updated from version FU1-9.2.2 to 9.4
"Extensions/Classic RAVE" was updated from version FU1-1.7.2 to FU1-1.8.1
"Classic Support" was updated from version FU1-2.0 to 2.2
"Classic Support UI" was updated from version FU1-2.0 to 2.2
"CompleÃÅments de pilotage/CompleÃÅments standard" was updated from version FU1-1.6 to FU1-1.8.3
"Extensions/Extension reÃÅglages reÃÅseau" was updated from version FU1-1.3.1 to FU1-1.3.3
"Tableaux de bord/GeÃÅneÃÅral" was updated from version FU1-8.0.2 to 8.0.3
"Extensions/InputSprocket Classic" version 1.9 was added
"Extensions/Open Transport" was updated from version FU1-2.7.9 to 2.8.3
"Extensions/Open Transport ASLM Modules" was updated from version FU1-2.7.9 to 2.8.3
"Extensions/AppleShare" was updated from version FU1-3.9.2 to 3.9.4
"Tableaux de bord/DeÃÅmarrage" was updated from version FU1-9.2.2 to FU1-9.2.6
"OS 9)/CompleÃÅments Apple/AppleScript/EÃÅditeur de scripts" was updated from version FU3-1.6 to FU1-1.8.3
"Tableaux de bord/Internet" was updated from version FU1-1.0.2 to 1.0.3
"Extensions/OpenGLLibrary" was updated from version FU1-1.2.4 to 1.2.5
"Tableaux de bord/Options Menu Pomme" was updated from version FU1-1.1.9 to 1.2
"Extensions/QuickDraw&#8218;Ñ¢ 3D RAVE" was updated from version FU1-1.7.2 to FU1-1.8.1

Fri Mar 12, 2004 11:12:27 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Mon Mar 15, 2004 16:36:26 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Tue Mar 23, 2004 17:1:53 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Fri Mar 26, 2004 11:22:42 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Mon Apr 12, 2004 17:9:8 CEST: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Sun Aug 15, 2004 17:0:30 CEST: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"
"Classic" was updated from version 9.4 to 9.4.1
"Tableaux de bord/Options Menu Pomme" was updated from version 1.2 to 1.2.1

Sat Oct 30, 2004 17:28:39 CEST: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Thu Nov 11, 2004 21:16:34 CET: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"

Tue Aug 30, 2005 20:27:36 CEST: Classic updated "/Dossier SysteÃÄme/"


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le 17, lui à besoin au minimum de Mac OS Rom 9.5.1. Vérifie ta version de Mac OS Rom !



Bon, je viens de terminer la réinstallation, c'est toujours la même chose.

enfin, non. Si on patiente un peu, on a le sympathique mac qui s'affiche, et puis, plus rien ne bouge.

J'ai vérifié Mac Os ROM, je ne vois pas comment savoir de quelle version il s'agit, car rien ne s'affiche. J'ai une icône de document standard, et les deux dates de création et de modification, et c'est tout.

Une autre chose me pose question, c'est que des CD de dépannage ex : test matériel, ou bien même le CD de mon défunt iBook sous 9.2.1 démarrent bien, marchent bien, mais je ne peux seulement pas installer le logiciel.

Alors, je me demande pourquoi mon Mac veut bien démarrer avec un vulgaire CD 9.2.1, et pas avec un beau système 9.2.2 qui est installé sur le disque dur 

Enfin, il paraît que les enfants les plus durs à élever sont ceux qu'on aime le plus après, lol ! Peut-être que ça va faire pareil avec mon Mac. Au bout d'une semaine, j'ai déjà une histoire avec lui, là 
Mais en attendant, ça marche pô


----------



## katelijn (24 Mai 2008)

Je t'ai envoyé un MP a propos de pilotes pour OS 9


----------



## quequoi (24 Mai 2008)

Bon, vous savez quoi ?

J'ai réinitialisé mon disque dur, laissé une unique grande partition, tout réinstallé de façon standard, et maintenant, il veut bien redémarrer sous Mac Os 9.

Il y avait donc quelque chose sur d'autres partitions qui posait problème, ou bien encore autre chose on ne saura jamais. Une dernière hypothèse : peut-être faut-il que Mac Os 9 soit sur la première partition du disque ? ce qui n'était pas le cas 

En attendant, je livre ci-dessous les découvertes sur le site Apple, si jamais d'autres lecteurs les cherchaient :

*Utilisation de disques de restauration avec Mac OS X versions 10.2 à 10.3.3*

* Mac OS X : réinstallation de Mac OS 9 ou reprise des opérations après restauration du logiciel*

*Mac OS X 10.2, 10.3 : comment effectuer une installation "propre" de Mac OS 9 à l'aide des CD de restauration*

Et pour ceux qui liraient le dernier message seulement, je rappelle que les iMacs G4 pouvant démarrer sous Mac Os 9 sont ceux vendus avant février 2003, c'est à dire avec un n° de série avant xx303xxxxxx. Voir :
*
Macintosh: Some Computers Only Start Up in Mac OS X* 

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé  !


----------



## quequoi (25 Mai 2008)

Petite précision :

il est possible de choisir 9 au démarrage à l'aide de la touche Option, à condition d'avoir une autre partition avec X, et de ne pas se servir du système X qui est sur la même partition que 9.

Pour que ça marche, il suffit de sélectionner une fois Mac Os 9 dans les préférences de démarrage (sous un des systèmes X), et la partition restera pointée sur 9.

Par contre, l'écran de démarrage sera un peu bizarre au niveau des couleurs, mais c'est tout.


----------



## quequoi (27 Mai 2008)

trouvé sur le *site* d'Apple :

_Le type de CD Mac OS 9 que vous possédez détermine la méthode d&#8217;installation que vous utiliserez. Un CD de "démarrage" est un CD à partir duquel votre ordinateur peut démarrer. Certains CD d&#8217;installation et de restauration possèdent ce genre de capacité, d&#8217;autres pas. *Les CD de démarrage doivent être de la même génération ou d&#8217;une génération ultérieure à l&#8217;ordinateur sur lequel vous comptez utiliser un CD pour démarrer.*
_
Ce qui explique pourquoi je n'ai pas pu installer Mac Os 9 depuis le CD d'installation que je viens d'acheter&#8230; Et je suppose qu'il n'existe aucun CD d'installation de Mac Os 9 ultérieur à l'automne  2002, puisqu'il n'y en avait plus de fourni avec les ordis. On doit en conclure (à moins que quelqu'un me démente, ce qui me fera plaisir !) qu'il est impossible d'installer Mac Os 9 à part, autrement que par dessus un système X, sur les machines de cette époque de transition, c'est à dire 2e semestre 2002&#8230;

Pour l'anecdote, ce qui est marrant, c'est que mon CD 9.2.1 démarrait, mais n'installait pas, alors que le CD 9.2.2 ne démarre même plus !

C'est bien compliqué, tout ça&#8230; beaucoup plus que ce que je pensais. À chaque machine son système, avec une petite marge de tolérance, mais c'est tout. Car là, je ne peux pas non plus installer Léopard, faute de vitesse de processeur (800 au lieu de 867)


----------



## roscorporation (14 Novembre 2014)

quequoi a dit:


> - peut-être qu'en fait, c'est un modèle d'après janvier 2003 ? Dans ce cas, j'ai vu *sur cet article *une bidouille possible pour faire démarrer quand même un modèle légèrement plus récent. Mais je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver les informations signalées&#8230;



moi non-plus je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la manipulation a suivre dans le forum ... mon emac g4 ati graphics est dans la liste des ordinateurs qui ne démarrent que sous osx ... et j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir le faire démarrer sous mac os 9


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Novembre 2014)

quequoi a dit:


> trouvé sur le *site* d'Apple :
> 
> _Le type de CD Mac OS 9 que vous possédez détermine la méthode dinstallation que vous utiliserez. Un CD de "démarrage" est un CD à partir duquel votre ordinateur peut démarrer. Certains CD dinstallation et de restauration possèdent ce genre de capacité, dautres pas. *Les CD de démarrage doivent être de la même génération ou dune génération ultérieure à lordinateur sur lequel vous comptez utiliser un CD pour démarrer.*
> _
> ...




C'est pas un CD livré avec une machine par hasard. Si c'est le cas, c'est normal. Apple livre avec ses ordis des CD-DVD dédiés à la machine cible. Seule solution, obtenir une version du commerce (de tête OS9 était livré avec les premières versions de OSX du commerce type Fn*c)


----------

